
Ask HN: How to handle escrow for $1200 domain+source code transfer? - throwaway13000
I am buying a website for $1200 (Domain plus source code) in analytics Saas space.Any ideas how I should handle the transfer? I have not met the guy before, its all over the internet. (Fingers crossed!)
======
icedchai
I did this once, when I sold a domain for $1K. I had the guy paypal me $500, I
transferred the domain, then he paypal'd me the other $500. I didn't really
feel like dealing with any third parties and the guy seemed honest. Obviously,
YMMV.

------
Aperocky
Do you have enough detail on the seller's personal identity? Usually long time
account on linkedin, github and a reputable job would be enough.

------
bifrost
I would escrow it, split the escrow fee.

------
xhgdvjky
top Google result for "escrow" looks like what you want

or convince the seller to sell it on the darkwebs /s

